# Instagram



## BENJY

Hey Folks 

Just wondering if anyone has the instagram app on theyre phones??

Downloaded it a few weeks ago and im finding it rather addictive Some of the photos being posted are rather impressive:thumb: 

My username is Chappers84:wave:


----------



## GIZTO29

BENJY said:


> Hey Folks
> 
> Just wondering if anyone has the instagram app on theyre phones??
> 
> Downloaded it a few weeks ago and im finding it rather addictive Some of the photos being posted are rather impressive:thumb:
> 
> My username is Chappers84:wave:


I love it mate! Im Gizto29 and i'll add you now. I use it a lot for adding my shots i upload to Flickr and FB aswell


----------



## ScottyLaff

Facebook and twitter is the way forward bud  add me up! @scottylaff


----------



## GIZTO29

ScottyLaff said:


> Facebook and twitter is the way forward bud  add me up! @scottylaff


Aye, i love the fact that theyre all linked together now.. i love the fact that you can take a shot on your iPhone and have it online in seconds.


----------



## Godderz23

Godderz23


----------



## Dave182

MrDavidBarton is my name. 

For some reason, Arabella Drummond follows my Instagram! :argie:


----------



## chrisibiza

@chrisross25 is mine


----------



## Pricy

Mines iTomPrice


----------



## davies20

Agreed! I'm an addict.

Love how it can make ****e photos look pretty decent in seconds!

I'm 'sargentsiri' if anyone wants to take a peak!


----------



## EliteCarCare

@elitecarcare


----------



## GrantB5

Anyone feel free to follow, will follow back :thumb: @gmediauk


----------



## EddieB

I'm EdBookless on Instagram!

Only had my iPhone 2 weeks and I'm an addict!


----------



## Jdudley90

Jdudley90


----------



## scratcher

I got on the integram hype not long ago 

scratcher_badger if anyone wants to be pals. Haha.


----------



## Rob74

I'm on there GloverRacing I put stuff from my days taken on my iPhone but also racing pics taken with my canon eos500d


----------



## evogeof

It's ok for beginners


----------



## m1pui

Beginners of what?


----------



## GIZTO29

evogeof said:


> It's ok for beginners





m1pui said:


> Beginners of what?


Yeh, i dont get that one. Its a great platform and another avenue for photography. Its good to beable to post photos without worrying about composition and all that. Its great imo  You can post your pics off flickr etc and i use Square Ready on my iPhone to get the right crop


----------



## gav1513

ive just started out on instagram, im gav1513


----------



## m1pui

GIZTO29 said:


> Yeh, i dont get that one. Its a great platform and another avenue for photography. Its good to beable to post photos without worrying about composition and all that. Its great imo  You can post your pics off flickr etc and i use Square Ready on my iPhone to get the right crop


Yup 

I've been taking photographs with my dads cameras since I was in single figure years old and actually started to take interest in what I was taking about 10 years ago. Whilst not brilliant or a professional, I definitely don't class myself as a beginner and I think Instagram is great.

Other than just being fun, I've stumbled across some photos taken by photographers which are bloody fantastic, and things I probably would never have seen if it weren't for the app.

I don't use Facebook and most of my friends aren't that arsed about photography so don't use Flickr, etc. yet Instagram gives us a common ground to share odds and sods with each other. :thumb:

Also, being a bit of a 120 film fan, I like the challenge/fun of a square crop


----------



## GIZTO29

m1pui said:


> Yup
> 
> I've been taking photographs with my dads cameras since I was in single figure years old and actually started to take interest in what I was taking about 10 years ago. Whilst not brilliant or a professional, I definitely don't class myself as a beginner and I think Instagram is great.
> 
> Other than just being fun, I've stumbled across some photos taken by photographers which are bloody fantastic, and things I probably would never have seen if it weren't for the app.
> 
> I don't use Facebook and most of my friends aren't that arsed about photography so don't use Flickr, etc. yet Instagram gives us a common ground to share odds and sods with each other. :thumb:
> 
> Also, being a bit of a 120 film fan, I like the challenge/fun of a square crop


Whats your instagram name? :thumb:


----------



## Bkjames

I am on there bkjames63


Brian


----------



## rob_vrs

Im on robbyc20 follow me peeps


----------



## MonkeyP

im an addict!

praj_g


----------



## m1pui

GIZTO29 said:


> Whats your instagram name? :thumb:


puihungma

Apparently, according to some "how to use Instagram" you should ideally use the same username for twitter & Instagram. I don't however :lol:


----------



## RICHIE40

Im on there too

Rich_smart :thumb:


----------



## Samh92

Sorry to pick up an old thread

But mines samhallpike


----------



## Auto Finesse

Been using instagram a while now, downloaded it as a random app i found and then was hooked, its good for us to show random stuff we are up to on a day to day basis and the ability to post it across all the platforms is a winner, User name AutoFinesse


----------



## Johnnyopolis

My username is Johnnyopolis :thumb:


----------



## Samh92

James B said:


> Been using instagram a while now, downloaded it as a random app i found and then was hooked, its good for us to show random stuff we are up to on a day to day basis and the ability to post it across all the platforms is a winner, User name AutoFinesse


Already follow you 

Makes me buy more stuff of yours when I see your pictures haha


----------



## Auto Finesse

Samh92 said:


> Already follow you
> 
> Makes me buy more stuff of yours when I see your pictures haha


Thanks. I best go post a pic of each individual product in the range :devil::lol: but at least we post cool pics of the dogs too


----------



## Samh92

James B said:


> Thanks. I best go post a pic of each individual product in the range :devil::lol: but at least we post cool pics of the dogs too


Haha, a follow back wouldn't go a miss and I'd upload more pictures of your products  :lol:


----------



## Auto Finesse

Samh92 said:


> Haha, a follow back wouldn't go a miss and I'd upload more pictures of your products  :lol:


Ok i can manage a follow back


----------



## steve from wath

im


steve-from-wath


----------



## Rob74

Edited as I just posted on the wrong thread lol


----------



## Godderz23

Use it quiet a bit. 

godderz23 - I follow back!!


----------



## steview

Just followed 90% people on this thread but some I couldn't find I personally love it mines STEVIEWARREN


----------



## BRUNBERG

I'm on there too brunbergm5


----------



## LeadFarmer

Appologies, but whats the score with Instagram? Is it just an app for Facebook & Twitter?


----------



## Auto Finesse

LeadFarmer said:


> Appologies, but whats the score with Instagram? Is it just an app for Facebook & Twitter?


Its an app for your phone, similar to twitter but with pictures, every post is an image, you can follow people then see their photos in your feed as and when they post and they can follow you and do the same, its actually a really cool thing, you can kinda show your life in pictures, if you want to obviously, totally get its not going to be for everyone, but clearly lots of people like it and are active on there.


----------



## LeadFarmer

Thanks, might give it a try. Im not into FB or Twitter but I may give this a go.


----------



## Samh92

It's quite addictive to be fair, come across a few celebs on there sharing personal pictures ect.

Btw James B I've still not received that follow haha


----------



## StephenJ

StephenJ87 for anyone who fancies adding a randomer, I will follow back.

Only downloaded this a few weeks back as I'd lost all my enthusiasm for photography so hoping this might get me going again.


----------



## Samh92

Anyone else?


----------



## pushtiulk

I'm pushtiulk on instagram 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## StephenJ

Cheers for the add @steve-from-wath I'll add a few I you when I get chance!


----------



## gaz_vxr

garrymournian


----------



## sristeve

stesquires if any one want to follow in instagram


----------



## StephenJ

StephenJ said:


> StephenJ87 for anyone who fancies adding a randomer, I will follow back.
> 
> Only downloaded this a few weeks back as I'd lost all my enthusiasm for photography so hoping this might get me going again.


Changed my username to SCJ87 now


----------



## Caameronn

I'm @Itscamsinclair on insta, would love a few follows!


----------



## Alan5072

ALAN5072 is mine


----------



## RichyMa

Mines richyma although I'm yet to post anything lol...


----------



## steve from wath

Caameronn said:


> I'm @Itscamsinclair on insta, would love a few follows!





Alan5072 said:


> ALAN5072 is mine


have added you 
add me if you want as well

ta


----------



## steve from wath

StephenJ said:


> Changed my username to SCJ87 now





Caameronn said:


> I'm @Itscamsinclair on insta, would love a few follows!





pushtiulk said:


> I'm pushtiulk on instagram
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD





Lone_Par said:


> garrymournian





sristeve said:


> stesquires if any one want to follow in instagram


have added you as well


----------



## Natalie

I'd deleted my account as the app was taking up too much space on my old phone, but got a new phone last month so reinstalled it.

Wouldn't let me have my old username back though  

so it's Nat148 now


----------



## sideswipe

Hi im quite new to insta aswell mine is smirfly40..have added a few of you guys..


----------



## grant motox

grantmotox


----------



## V3nom

ven23


----------



## RichyMa

RichyMa said:


> Mines richyma although I'm yet to post anything lol...


I've added everyone in this thread now!

Sorry if I missed you


----------



## davies20

So this is where all my recent follows are coming from!


----------



## GPS

I've been on there for a little while, really enjoy using it. My username is Gavlar87M.


----------



## JMorty

crazyassgoose It's all cars booze and tattoos I'm afraid


----------



## V3nom

ven23 again for anyone that missed it first time...or second time...


----------



## Chrissyronald

Chrissyronald :thumb:


----------



## The Beer Hunter

pnwt1 is mine. Good thread.


----------



## Steve Saunders

stevesaunders99


----------



## Puntoboy

I've seen quite a few detailers on there. 

I'm @puntoboy


----------



## gaz_vxr

Gaz_VXR already added a fair few on here.


----------



## Kimo

Think there's another Instagram thread on here?

Mines @kieranm92


----------



## jay_bmw

Jamie_e92


----------



## Doug_M

Doug_m


----------



## Drewie

Kimo73 said:


> Think there's another Instagram thread on here?
> 
> Mines @kieranm92


Yeah I made one in the detailing chat forum. Didn't know this one was here. There's probably a few now.

callumdrew


----------



## Auto Finesse

Samh92 said:


> Btw James B I've still not received that follow haha


Finally got around to it, sorry for the delay :thumb:


----------



## Blueberry

1RCZ -I'm on too 👍


----------



## DaveEP2

Daveg172


----------



## Craigswinton

Craigswinton is mine.


----------



## ABC Detailing

ABCDetailing is ours.


----------



## LittleMissTracy

Tracythelittle


----------



## B17BLG

Lolololol


----------



## SystemClenz

Hey guys, give me a follow when you get a minute :thumb:

http://instagram.com/systemclenzdetailing


----------



## B17BLG

Kimo you gay


----------



## moono16v

moono16v is mine solely for cars I've detailed.


----------



## B17BLG

moono16v said:


> moono16v is mine solely for cars I've detailed.


followed


----------



## Kimo

B17BLG said:


> followed


You were on a mad ting last night lol


----------



## B17BLG

Kimo73 said:


> You were on a mad ting last night lol


Thats well weird, check what i just posted in my Burg thread hahahah

But yes, you like?


----------



## Kimo

B17BLG said:


> Thats well weird, check what i just posted in my Burg thread hahahah
> 
> But yes, you like?


I noticed just after I posted in here :lol:


----------



## 5doorfish

@Eleventh_March


----------



## Tabbs

Mine
tabbner
Just working through username and following
Please feel free to follow me


----------



## ITSonlyREECE

Mines: Reece_Random

Usually random stuff and cars, more so cars during the summer/carshow time of the year. I'm always looking up car related pics so it'll be good to follow and be followed by you lot on there.


----------



## cole_scirocco

cole_howe


----------



## ianFRST

<-- same username for me on instagram, ianFRST


----------



## S22TUW

stuuuuuw


----------



## BradS3

@bradraistrick
Bagged Audi S3 8P


----------



## Jenny19

@jennyadams19 cakes and cars


----------



## V3nom

ven23


----------



## hobbs182

hobbs182


----------



## SystemClenz

Systemclenzdetailing


----------



## sharmam114

Addicted!!! 
@sharmam14


----------



## R14CKE

Lackie2710 is mine


----------



## Migliore

Business: @migliorewax

Personal: @dhavourd


----------



## Kash-Jnr

Kash.Jnr 
Will follow back.


----------



## steview

Love the app @steviewarren


----------



## kartman

Added a few more of you. @kartman31 here


----------



## litcan91

litcan91


----------



## tomlister

@Official_Lister (Instagram and twitter account name)

ADD ME!! have a flick through my life! Mostly cars, experiences, tattoo's, days and nights out! 

Just had a new tattoo added to My "F1 Sleeve" please have a look! its of one of the best sportsman at the moment in GB and - he commented on it!

If anyone is in to their tattoo's add my best mate of 15+ years @andrewtattoo7 - one of the best artists in the UK without doubt. (Instagram and twitter account name)


----------



## Nicholas

You can find me at nicholasejones


----------



## Jonnybbad

I'm jonnybbad114


----------



## subarufreak

subarufreakdd should be mine


----------



## PAH

I'm @pah_2809


----------



## JJ0063

@jj0063 


Mainly my car, my dog Fenton (coolest pug in the world  )and random shots of things I see out and about!


----------



## robbieD

robbi_e

Just cars really and cleaning etc.


----------



## Bluffin

mine is @minibluff


----------



## 32-BOY

Custom bikes and cars : JAKEYCORNWALL


----------



## DLGWRX02

Im there, mainly take pics of anything and everything. DS4V8


----------



## Raife

@happywhalecards


----------



## colinvdub

Colorado76


----------

